# Cashback from every bet you made?



## provebet (May 8, 2014)

I think that this offer may be interesting to you. We have devised new system and can offer cashback from every bet you made (no matter if it loose or win).

All you need to do is join and start finally accumulate money on your account.


http://www.provebet.com/news/articles/cashback-from-every-bet-you-made/


----------



## steveharris (May 9, 2014)

Hmm.. is this for real?


----------



## provebet (May 9, 2014)

steveharris said:


> Hmm.. is this for real?


 

Yes, its for real...for everyone...


----------



## steveharris (May 12, 2014)

I see then, well that's interesting to know.


----------



## provebet (May 12, 2014)

steveharris said:


> I see then, well that's interesting to know.


If you are interested just join it and start earning money with your betting.


----------

